
Eric Weinstein: The Mathematician Turned Physicist and Economist - jdcampolargo
https://www.juandavidcampolargo.com/blog/ericweinstein
======
tmaly
Eric’s podcast is amazing. He gets very deep on subjects I would have never
thought would be interesting at first blush.

Definitely worth a listen if you have not heard him before.

